# LF Test Kit Color Chart



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello, i have a bunch of test bottles but dont have the color chart to compare the results with. I am wondering if there is a site I can print these color charts off?

pH, ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, etc.. the normal test kit.

Thank you


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

hmm i think thats going to be a hard one for you to find, it may be easier for you to just take the hit and go buy new ones.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> hmm i think thats going to be a hard one for you to find, it may be easier for you to just take the hit and go buy new ones.


YEs A good hit at that to keep your fish healthy


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

haha alrite. You're right, before posting here i tried googling it and found nothing. Ill take your advice.

Do these chemicals expire?


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Just buy a masterkit


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a saltwater master liquid test kit by Aquarium Pharmaceuticals.inc.. Can this be used with fresh water? From the instructions it alludes to being able to be used for both fresh and salt, however the test cards only state "Saltwater Nitrate colour card"

Thanks


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

fubbotubo said:


> haha alrite. You're right, before posting here i tried googling it and found nothing. Ill take your advice.
> 
> Do these chemicals expire?


Ya the chemicals do expire. And im pretty sure you cant use salt water stuff with fresh water, but if it says it can be used with for both then i guess you can.... dunno.


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks for the reply.

umm ya, it says on the insturction manual that the kit can be used on both, but the reference color chart only lists "saltwater nitrite" noth both fresh and salt. Just wondering if the colors will vary between salt and fresh on the color chart


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Im thinking that the saltwater kit wont work on freshwater, pretty sure thats why they make a freshwater master kit and a saltwater master kit


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

is there a good master kit that you guys recommend? Also, are there any good places online to buy a kit from? Im from Canada... I know that limits my options









appreciate the help!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

fubbotubo said:


> is there a good master kit that you guys recommend? Also, are there any good places online to buy a kit from? Im from Canada... I know that limits my options
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your LFS should have one. i just bought the mini master kit by nutrafin. I Dont know if its top of the line but it works.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

here you go man is this what you were looking 4


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ryanimpreza said:


> here you go man is this what you were looking 4
> View attachment 150731


I was gonna do that you beat me to it


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

coutl said:


> here you go man is this what you were looking 4
> View attachment 150731


I was gonna do that you beat me to it
[/quote]
my bad....credit goes to you for trying. I had to pay it foward...someone on this site gave me one i did not have.


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

wow thanks guys, really appreciate it. Ill have to pass it on when given the opportunity.

I just bought an ammonia testing kit haha, should have checked this earlier.

thanks once again for the charts !


----------

